

Ask HN: Generate commerical license key for web service - thangalin

A number of web sites offer software as a service for various APIs. A good example is Google's Custom Search API. The process to use web services typically resembles:<p>1. <i>Account.</i> User creates an account.<p>2. <i>Server.</i> User defines the IP address(es) of the server(s) that will make API requests.<p>3. <i>Key.</i> User receives a public API key for the desired API(s).<p>4. <i>Guide.</i> User is given documentation that shows how to use the API key to make a request.<p>5. <i>Test.</i> User can make test requests to verify integration functionality.<p>6. <i>Billing.</i> User pays to activate the account.<p>7. <i>Production.</i> User integrates the web service into their applications.<p>8. <i>Deactivation.</i> System deactivates accounts when expired, exceeds request limit, etc.<p>That is a lot of work for a small business.<p>What off-the-shelf, open source projects address this problem?<p>If there are no such projects, what would you do to architect a viable, low-cost solution (ideally, a percentage of each license)? That is, what software or existing commercial services would you use for a small business (having little to no income) that seeks to license web-based services?
======
johnmurch
Off top of head, hope it helps.

Accounts - <https://www.dailycred.com/> Docs - <http://saaspose.com/> Billing
- <http://www.stripe.com/>

~~~
thangalin
Thank you. I've also looked at:

\- <http://www.agilis-sw.com/ActivationLandingPage.htm>

\- <http://www.mashery.com/product/features/api-packager>

